# Offical FF Trash talking thread



## wittdog

Ok guys this weekends the Frozen Few.Please take the time to familiarize yourselves with the rules -- remember take a series of pics indicating the weather conditions...and submit them along with your official entry to  Email photos to 

jgdouglas AT comcast DOT net

Please also take a moment to call Smokinlicous they would like to do a pod cast of the Frozen Few event. The idea they have is to schedule each team to call the 800 number at a designated date and time during the event. They would then live record them and edit everyone once complete. Then they could post a "Frozen Few Pod Cast" on their site! They would like to do the interviews on Saturday, February 2nd in the afternoon and on Sunday, February 3rd in the morning. Anyone interested can call this number 800-941-5054 over the next couple of weeks and sign-up for a date/time. 
It's a toll free number and smokinlicous has been a gracious sponsor for this event so it would be nice if we as a group could give them something back.  Judges feel free to call in as well and the official poster.
Thanks 

Ok people remember this is supposed to be a fun winter competition...So let the trash talking begin..and good luck.


----------



## Griff

Sooo, what are you cooking? I've marked Wednesday as the day I have to decide brisket or pork butt. Also, I am not worried about a disqualification for weather. We got a lot of snow and the weekend forecast is -5* lows and low teens during the day. I figure a massive warm snap across the lower 48 and I've got this sucker locked.


----------



## BBQcure

Temperatures in Ontario are rising steadily this week. I have a backup plan to camp out at the local hockey rink. there is always a pile of snow out where the Zamboni unloads. 


Wittdog whats Buffalo looking like weather wise?

How about next year we book  Ralph Wilson Stadium. there never seems to be anything going on there in January ever since I became a fan.

Tim


----------



## wittdog

Buffalos weather is looking at right around 32*...hopefuly the snow will stick around if the weather doesnt'


----------



## Diva Q

Got the t-shirt Friday. Looks nice on hubby
Going to cook Friday night. We have a busy weekend Wedding on Saturday and Birthday party on Sunday both over 1 hr away. 

Cooking in and around everything


----------



## Rag1

I got this locked up   :roll:  8)


----------



## Griff

The smart money is on the guy from Alaska.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Griff said:
			
		

> The smart money is on the guy from Alaska.



Yum, fresh alaska salmon?


----------



## Puff1

Griff said:
			
		

> The smart money is on the guy from Alaska.


I quit....the guy from Alaska wins


----------



## woodman3222

The weather for me will be like Wittdog’s. My snow is gone now. I was going to do 3 butts starting Friday night.  The fire department was having a class and I was making pulled pork for lunch for about 30 members. Unfortunately the state instructor passed away suddenly so the class was cancelled. Now I am playing in a golf tournament on Saturday to benefit the Rochester mental health association. It’s a indoor miniature golf tourney. We play 18 holes go out for lunch and then bar hop all day. Looks like I will be cooking on Sunday. Ribs, brisket and a butt.


----------



## Adrienne1

Griff said:
			
		

> The smart money is on the guy from Alaska.



 :roll:  now that's funny  . . . . .


----------



## Cliff H.

Just saw the Buffalo weather on tv.  You guys may have to cancel cuz of cold, snowy, nasty weather.


----------



## Griff

I was watching the evening news tonight and the cold spot in Alaska was a little town called Forty Mile. The overnight temp was -65*. A good thing nobody from there is entrered.


----------



## Cliff H.

Griff said:
			
		

> I was watching the evening news tonight and the cold spot in Alaska was a little town called Forty Mile. The overnight temp was -65*. A good thing nobody from there is entrered.



How do you protect yourself from -65 deg weather ?  

What is the wind chill at that temp ?

My guess is that at -65, if there was anyone entered, they could get a refund.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

It sucks being me!   The weather is gonna be in the 40's and there isn't a drop of snow on the ground!    But, I got a great tee shirt!  :P


----------



## Woodman1

38 degrees and partly cloudy here! I as happy as a clam...........happier even!


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Going down to 28 in the night so it's legal...as long asa you are cooking at this time.  Just needs to go below 32 at somepoint during the cook.


----------



## Diva Q

-13 here today with windchill of -30

cold enough


----------



## john pen

22 here at noon..I HATE WINTER


----------



## Woodman1

I forgot to talk trask. YOU GUYS BLOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Diva Q

deleted   

didn't mean that in that ways OMG no


----------



## wittdog

Diva Q said:
			
		

> <------------------- Not  a guy so i dont blow.


Diva....you can't put a line out like that on this board........




Poor Vlad


----------



## Woodman1

Oh, YOU BLOW TOO DIVA!!!! (if that is your REAL name!!!!! :twisted: )


----------



## atruckerswife

Oh my, poor Diva, you will never hear the end of that one Hun.


Now me on the other hand,   







nevermind, I will behave.


----------



## BBQcure

*Friday morning blizzard*

well snow is not an issue here in Ontario this weekend and I assume Buffalo is no better. 

Kids are home from school and the amount of food to be cooked this weekend is almost ready. My wife thinks I need to be committed.

Not real cold ( -4 celcius) out but the wind gusts are going to make for a tricky weekend.


----------



## Impailer

wittdog said:
			
		

> Poor Vlad



I refuse to comment on the grounds that it may be used against me at a later time


----------



## wittdog

Impailer17 said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Vlad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I refuse to comment on the grounds that it may be used against me at a later time
Click to expand...

 8)


----------



## WildFireEric

wittdog said:
			
		

> Ok guys this weekends the Frozen Few.Please take the time to familiarize yourselves with the rules -- remember take a series of pics indicating the weather conditions...and submit them along with your official entry to  Email photos to
> 
> jgdouglas AT comcast DOT net
> 
> Please also take a moment to call Smokinlicous they would like to do a pod cast of the Frozen Few event. The idea they have is to schedule each team to call the 800 number at a designated date and time during the event. They would then live record them and edit everyone once complete. Then they could post a "Frozen Few Pod Cast" on their site! They would like to do the interviews on Saturday, February 2nd in the afternoon and on Sunday, February 3rd in the morning. Anyone interested can call this number 800-941-5054 over the next couple of weeks and sign-up for a date/time.
> It's a toll free number and smokinlicous has been a gracious sponsor for this event so it would be nice if we as a group could give them something back.  Judges feel free to call in as well and the official poster.
> Thanks
> 
> Ok people remember this is supposed to be a fun winter competition...So let the trash talking begin..and good luck.



I don't know about you, but an edit would be useful. This message may have been posted from another post, but this specific one was posted like a few days before the Q. So how in the hell can i contact Smokilicious in a 'few weeks' to schedule something in a few days? hello??? Please revise the post since it was time sensitive. my two cents. Oh and you all suck. I don't know. I may qualify for FF if TWC is actually right for once, but that requires the estimate to not deviate by 1 degree. Also, my backup is to load the truck full of ice from the last snow that has survived in my neighborhood. I'm guessing that you didn't say we couldn't move it from one street to another, right? you didn't say it had to be powder or packed powder or just crusty old ice blocks. Worst case, i'll borrow the "snow" from Bill's picture of his backyard from a few weeks ago. I think it covered like 10 sq feet or something.  Yee-haw. bring on the games.

Oh, by the way, what did DivaQ say? I didn't get to see the post. was it really bad. did she drop an F Bomb or something?


----------



## wittdog

WildFireEric said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok guys this weekends the Frozen Few.Please take the time to familiarize yourselves with the rules -- remember take a series of pics indicating the weather conditions...and submit them along with your official entry to  Email photos to
> 
> jgdouglas AT comcast DOT net
> 
> Please also take a moment to call Smokinlicous they would like to do a pod cast of the Frozen Few event. The idea they have is to schedule each team to call the 800 number at a designated date and time during the event. They would then live record them and edit everyone once complete. Then they could post a "Frozen Few Pod Cast" on their site! They would like to do the interviews on Saturday, February 2nd in the afternoon and on Sunday, February 3rd in the morning. Anyone interested can call this number 800-941-5054 over the next couple of weeks and sign-up for a date/time.
> It's a toll free number and smokinlicous has been a gracious sponsor for this event so it would be nice if we as a group could give them something back.  Judges feel free to call in as well and the official poster.
> Thanks
> 
> Ok people remember this is supposed to be a fun winter competition...So let the trash talking begin..and good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about you, but an edit would be useful. This message may have been posted from another post, but this specific one was posted like a few days before the Q. So how in the hell can i contact Smokilicious in a 'few weeks' to schedule something in a few days? hello??? Please revise the post since it was time sensitive. my two cents. Oh and you all suck. I don't know. I may qualify for FF if TWC is actually right for once, but that requires the estimate to not deviate by 1 degree. Also, my backup is to load the truck full of ice from the last snow that has survived in my neighborhood. I'm guessing that you didn't say we couldn't move it from one street to another, right? you didn't say it had to be powder or packed powder or just crusty old ice blocks. Worst case, i'll borrow the "snow" from Bill's picture of his backyard from a few weeks ago. I think it covered like 10 sq feet or something.  Yee-haw. bring on the games.
> 
> Oh, by the way, what did DivaQ say? I didn't get to see the post. was it really bad. did she drop an F Bomb or something?
Click to expand...



You can call Smokinlicous today...once the belly ache goes away.


----------



## Diva Q

lol


----------



## Adrienne1

WildFireEric said:
			
		

> Oh and you all suck. I don't know. I may qualify for FF if TWC is actually right for once



oh, there he goes again, blaming everyone else, and coming up with reasons of how others may make it impossible for him to compete in a legitimate fashion . . . I honestly don't know about you . .  :roll: . . my team mates and I will try to remember to mention your name at the awards ceremony so you at least get that  . . .    . . . but first I have to go and dig my cooker out of the drift of snow, and get my wind shelter erected, put the beer on ice . . . and get the fires going . . . cause today is the day, my friends . . .


----------



## Diva Q

Where is the TEQUILA???????????


----------



## wittdog

Snow drifts keep beer at the perfect temp.


----------



## wittdog

I just did my interview with Dr. Smoke he said he should be in the office during business hours this weekend…so give him a call even if you didn’t schedule a time.
800-941-5054


----------



## WildFireEric

Adrienne said:
			
		

> WildFireEric said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and you all suck. I don't know. I may qualify for FF if TWC is actually right for once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, there he goes again, blaming everyone else, and coming up with reasons of how others may make it impossible for him to compete in a legitimate fashion . . . I honestly don't know about you . .  :roll: . . my team mates and I will try to remember to mention your name at the awards ceremony so you at least get that  . . .    . . . but first I have to go and dig my cooker out of the drift of snow, and get my wind shelter erected, put the beer on ice . . . and get the fires going . . . cause today is the day, my friends . . .
Click to expand...


Thank you for your warm thoughts Adrienne as I suspect that will be better than your food.   One minor piece of advice: if it's really cold there, you may not wanna damage your cheap beer in the snow. Keep it in the fridge instead. If you are drinking high quality beer or the temps aren't as cold as you lead us to believe, then you should be fine.  
http://www.darylscience.com/Demos/BeerFreeze.html  
Try not to hurt yourself loading your grill.


----------



## Adrienne1

WildFireEric said:
			
		

> Adrienne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildFireEric said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and you all suck. I don't know. I may qualify for FF if TWC is actually right for once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, there he goes again, blaming everyone else, and coming up with reasons of how others may make it impossible for him to compete in a legitimate fashion . . . I honestly don't know about you . .  :roll: . . my team mates and I will try to remember to mention your name at the awards ceremony so you at least get that  . . .    . . . but first I have to go and dig my cooker out of the drift of snow, and get my wind shelter erected, put the beer on ice . . . and get the fires going . . . cause today is the day, my friends . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for your warm thoughts Adrienne as I suspect that will be better than your food.   One minor piece of advice: if it's really cold there, you may not wanna damage your cheap beer in the snow. Keep it in the fridge instead. If you are drinking high quality beer or the temps aren't as cold as you lead us to believe, then you should be fine.
> http://www.darylscience.com/Demos/BeerFreeze.html
> Try not to hurt yourself loading your grill.
Click to expand...


  To even think that I'd drink cheap beer!!   
I am forced to assume that you are not aware that Canadian beer, unlike the beer produced by our lovely neighbors to the south, actually contains alcohol, which makes it tricky to freeze with the minimal exposure to snow that these brown beauties are experiencing . . .  

The temperature here is holding at a steady and surprisingly comfortable  minus 1

Oh, Danielle - I had my tequila for breakfast, like the good little Q'er that I am


----------



## Uncle Bubba

I'm done...picture submitted.  Worst cook I've done in my life.  Seriously.  If this were an actual eating contest I would have been on my way a few hours ago.  Everything cooked really fast.  The salvageable parts of the brisket were tasty as hell, mind you...salvageable is the key word in that phrase.  Butt was tastey and sweet but severely overcooked.  Had to throw half of it away.  Should have been drinking then at least I would have had an excuse...and been drunk.  

I almost killed myself pulling the small Klose out of the garage because it was a freezing mist when I started and my drive has a slight decline at the garage.  Lucky I didn't end up on my ass...would have surely craked the driveway.


----------



## Griff

Here's my "before" shot. That is "before" I knock the snow off the WSM. It's high noon and +5* F, overnight is forecast to be -12*F (-25*C for the Canuks). Definately Arctic Survivor here.




I also just finished my interview with Dr. Smoke. Give him a call at 800-941-5054 to let him know we really appreciate the sponsership.


----------



## Puff1

Chimney is lit............is the pic blurry? Or is it just me


----------



## Captain Morgan

I'm lovin this!  Have you heard about the new reality show on the
History Channel..Ice Road Smokers?  "living on the edge!"


----------



## Puff1

I'm out of beer.....now what?? :x


----------



## Griff

You're screwed.


----------



## WildFireEric

aburas said:
			
		

> WildFireEric said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adrienne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildFireEric said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and you all suck. I don't know. I may qualify for FF if TWC is actually right for once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, there he goes again, blaming everyone else, and coming up with reasons of how others may make it impossible for him to compete in a legitimate fashion . . . I honestly don't know about you . .  :roll: . . my team mates and I will try to remember to mention your name at the awards ceremony so you at least get that  . . .    . . . but first I have to go and dig my cooker out of the drift of snow, and get my wind shelter erected, put the beer on ice . . . and get the fires going . . . cause today is the day, my friends . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for your warm thoughts Adrienne as I suspect that will be better than your food.   One minor piece of advice: if it's really cold there, you may not wanna damage your cheap beer in the snow. Keep it in the fridge instead. If you are drinking high quality beer or the temps aren't as cold as you lead us to believe, then you should be fine.
> http://www.darylscience.com/Demos/BeerFreeze.html
> Try not to hurt yourself loading your grill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gee...Lots of trash talking on this "trash talking" thread. I am waiting for the pictures....We will see.  Hey Wildfire Eric....Remember the chicken?
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> 
> Mrs. Wildfire
Click to expand...


What chicken? I don't know what you're talking about. What about your cookies, honey?  hopefully none of the four chickens i'm cooking today will have the same 'technical problem' that you speak of. That is, my goal today is to pull the chicken out of the OTS before it hits 208F. outch


----------



## WildFireEric

That's too bad that some of us have had a bad experience (fast cooking/overdone) and outta beer. I better go check my temps to make sure they are alright. Well, good luck to anyone that still hasn't finished up, Griff for example (good luck not getting frostbite) -20 million degrees is cold.


----------



## Woodman1

Turkeys are going on in 5 minutes. On my third cup of coffee. Going to be 40 and partly cloudy. In the words of Kramer..........."I'm out!!" Just about time for a La Gloria Cubana Charlemagne? More as it develops


----------



## woodman3222

Puff said:
			
		

> I'm out of beer.....now what?? :x



Try the neighbors always has worked out for me.


----------



## Adrienne1

woodman3222 said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm out of beer.....now what?? :x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try the neighbors always has worked out for me.
Click to expand...


I've got lots . . . c'mon over!


----------



## wittdog

Just got home from work (8am)..I'm going to pop a top....crack the boys keg open..have some Bfast and then fire up Buford.


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Don't spill beer on your pretty T-shirt


----------



## Adrienne1

wittdog said:
			
		

> ..I'm going to pop a top....



mmmmmmmmmmmmmm beer


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Adrienne said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..I'm going to pop a top....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *mmmmmmmmmmmmmm beer*
Click to expand...


Root!!!  For the boys. 

 I'm sure dad will pop a few for himself before he's done cooking though.


----------



## Puff1

Started the WSM up at 7 pm Saturday and just shut her down.
24 hrs. later and the cooking is done and I still have beer left  

I dressed the part knowing it was so cold out  
I could have made it on Griff's "Team" with this gear 8)


----------



## wittdog

Puff said:
			
		

> Started the WSM up at 7 pm Saturday and just shut her down.
> 24 hrs. later and the cooking is done and I still have beer left
> 
> I dressed the part knowing it was so cold out
> I could have made it on Griff's "Team" with this gear 8)


That turkey looks raw...Is that a butterball


----------



## Puff1

wittdog said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started the WSM up at 7 pm Saturday and just shut her down.
> 24 hrs. later and the cooking is done and I still have beer left
> 
> I dressed the part knowing it was so cold out
> I could have made it on Griff's "Team" with this gear 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That turkey looks raw...Is that a butterball
Click to expand...

  It has no probe


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Good to know I'm not the only one "that aint quite right" In my best Hank Hill voice.


----------



## Puff1

To Q in weather like this I think we all have to be a little..."off"  
Does anyone else concur?


----------



## Griff

Puff said:
			
		

>



Nice shirt.


----------



## Puff1

Griff said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shirt.
Click to expand...

Which one??


----------



## Rag1

Puff said:
			
		

> Started the WSM up at 7 pm Saturday and just shut her down.
> 24 hrs. later and the cooking is done and I still have beer left
> 
> I dressed the part knowing it was so cold out
> I could have made it on Griff's "Team" with this gear 8)



I'll bet the neighbors keep the kids in the house when you're out there cooking.        Hell, I'd stay in the house myself.


----------



## Griff

Puff said:
			
		

> Started the WSM up at 7 pm Saturday and just shut her down.
> 24 hrs. later and the cooking is done and I still have beer left
> 
> I dressed the part knowing it was so cold out
> I could have made it on Griff's "Team" with this gear 8)



You'd be welcome on team Griff anytime.


----------



## Greg Rempe

Well, I think that picture will clear up any question if "I" am the gay one on the forum...Thanks for stepping up, Puff!!


----------



## Puff1

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Well, I think that picture will clear up any question if "I" am the gay one on the forum...Thanks for stepping up, Puff!!


I had to come out sooner or later. Next thing you know I'll be drinking wine


----------



## Greg Rempe

I know *MANY MACHO MEN*, like myself,  who drink wine...you homo! :roll: 

Pictures last forever!!


----------



## Diva Q

Puff you look very pretty (however you may want to consider shaving your legs next time) 

 8)


----------



## Puff1

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I know *MANY MACHO MEN*, like myself,  who drink wine...you homo! :roll:
> 
> Pictures last forever!!


Like these?


----------



## atruckerswife

I happen to like the hat, need to get me one.


----------



## Griff

atruckerswife said:
			
		

> I happen to like the hat, need to get me one.


Me too. Maybe it's a northern thing.


----------



## Puff1

Griff said:
			
		

> atruckerswife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I happen to like the hat, need to get me one.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. Maybe it's a northern thing.
Click to expand...

Warmest hat I've ever owned.


----------

